# Whens the ice off the red?



## 94NDTA (May 28, 2005)

So, I was wondering how much longer we have untill the ice is off the red/sheyenne, and we can start fishing for cats again?!


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Its off now :beer:


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

We have been out on the boat already starting about 2 weeks ago..


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

Have ya seen any cats, or are you guys hitting the eyes?


----------



## NightWarrior (May 2, 2007)

Hows it hanging Shultz...! Were fishing eyes and pike, I will get pics from josh and post them. Give me a shout when you get back home...!


----------



## schultz345 (Jan 8, 2007)

well i'll be back in a few weeks then i will show you how to fish


----------

